# 766 Lift arms won't drop



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Have an issue with my International 766. Since I bought it used about a year and a half ago, the 3pt lift arms haven't worked. If I leave the tractor sit for an extended period of time (days or weeks) the arms slowly drop all the way down. When I fire the tractor up, they immediately raise back up. I can use the raise/lower lever to drop them again and bring them back up one time, but after that, they won't work. The seat pedestal was loose when I bought the tractor and it was leaking hydraulic oil. I tightened the base under the seat up and it doesn't leak anymore, but the arms still don't work. When the arms work the first time after firing the tractor up, the control lever feels normal. When I cycle the arms once and they no longer work, the lever feels very loose like its not activating anything anymore. I pulled off the access cover where the levers attach to the trans housing and both the raise/lower and draft levers are hooked up and the linkage is moving inside the transmission housing. 

That's as far as I have gotten with this. Haven't had a lot of time to work on it, so I thought I'd as to see if anyone has had experience with this. I don't really need to use the 3pt, but I would like to get it working just in case I want to use it for something. It just seems odd that the system would work fine after sitting for a while, but only once and then not again until it sits and the arms drop on their own. All the other hydraulic systems on the tractor work fine. 

To summarize, tractor sits for several days, and the lift arms slowly drop. Fire tractor up and arms come back up to the top. Use control lever and arms will drop all the way and then come back up with the lever. After that the arms won't work with the lever until tractor sits for an extended period again.


----------

